# DST- Time is off



## Adam1115

I noticed that time on this forum is off by an hour...


----------



## MikeMar

not for me


----------



## Mike Lang

You set your own time for the forum in user cp, not us.


----------



## timckelley

I have set my time in my User CP for Central Time, and it's still off an hour.

Edit: Well it was off earlier today, but now it is correct.


----------



## JimSpence

I have mine set as Eastern Time and Automatically detect DST setting. Yet I am an hour off. 

And yes, I did reload the page after making changes (a few BTW).

Why is this working for some and not me?

It's no big deal, but inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## drew2k

Did you (a) shut down your browser and(b) also try restarting your computer?

A lot of things at TCF are based on cookies, which often aren't reset until you've closed your browser. If you're lucky, (a) alone will work.


----------



## timckelley

When it wasn't working earlier today, it was on a different computer than I'm on now, but I had indeed freshly opened a browser, and yet I had the problem. Admittedly though, it had been days since I'd rebooted the computer.


----------



## JimSpence

I didn't reboot the computer, but I did shut down the browser and restart it several times. The time shown would change if I selected DST always on option. I jumped back and forth between the always on and the auto select many times.

Edit, Just went to my other computer. Reset the option to Auto Detect and the time is now working as expected. What's weird is that this computer has been used for TCF as well. So, we can just mark this up as another one of those things. Maybe tomorrow the notebook will be okay.


----------



## Adam1115

Mike Lang said:


> You set your own time for the forum in user cp, not us.


It is set for Mountain time, and automatically detect DST settings, and is still off by an hour. What do you suggest I change? It certainly appears that the "Automatically detect DST Settings" is not "automatically detecting" the new dst settings...

EDIT: Suddenly is correct....


----------



## Bierboy

I found that, by just going in to my settings, checking my time zone, then saving (even without making a change), it corrected my time setting here.


----------



## JimSpence

Just for those that are interested, here's what I've found.
My computers running Win XP SP2 show the correct time.
My notebook has Win XP SP1 and it doesn't. 
(the notebook doesn't work well with SP2)


----------



## David Bott

I think just going into the USER CP area for the time setting and saving it again will correct the issue.


----------



## timckelley

David Bott said:


> I think just going into the USER CP area for the time setting and saving it again will correct the issue.


 No, when I did that, it did not correct the issue.


----------



## Bierboy

David Bott said:


> I think just going into the USER CP area for the time setting and saving it again will correct the issue.


Isn't that what I said?


----------



## David Bott

Sorry Tim, Not sure what to say. Seems to work for others. Try changing the setting.


----------



## JimSpence

As I mentioned above. It's working correctly for me on two of three PCs.


----------



## timckelley

JimSpence said:


> As I mentioned above. It's working correctly for me on two of three PCs.


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## David Bott

So I am thinking it would b a messed up cookie maybe on the PC it is not working on. Try logging out on that PC to clear the cookie and then log back it to restore it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JimSpence

I've tried that. Cleared the cookie before logging off and rebooting the notebook. Still report GMT -5. My other PCs are fine.

I surmised above that it might be OS related. XP SP1 vs XP SP2


----------



## Bierboy

There have been problems also with TCO scheduling being one hour off for some. It was fixed after I cleared cookies in my browser (FF).


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, this is just something I'll have to live with on the notebook. I'm having the exact same problem on AVS Forum, DBSTalk, DBSForum, Satellite Guys, and Rochester HDTV forums. Off by an hour on the notebook, yet the two PCs are fine. So there's something about Win XP SP1 that doesn't like the new DST. We'll see what happens in April.


----------



## David Bott

You could always just change your time zone to fix it.


----------



## JimSpence

Okay, my time on the notebook has moved forward an hour. And the time displayed here on the forum now indicates GMT-4. So, it was XP SP1 after all. 

However, the time is a few minutes slow.


----------

